# How to cook flounder??



## bad luck (Jul 6, 2010)

Got a few keepers today.....

how do I cook them...already cut off the heads/gutted them....can you filet them, or foreman grill them...fry them...what is best

all suggestions are acceptable....


except bagging them up and giving them to you!!!!

thank you


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

2 me filet them then fry them is the best 2 me!!!


----------



## Buffalo96 (Dec 23, 2006)

Foreman Grill!! Blasphemy!!!

Yes, flounder can be filleted and they have 4 fillets. Top side (the dark side) and the bottom (white side).

Fillet them and broil them with a simple mix of butter, Lemon, salt, and pepper. Nothing on earth better than fresh fish simply cooked.


----------



## bad luck (Jul 6, 2010)

I've seen them cooked whole as well...how is that?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Add to some blue crab meat..onion,green pepper,mayo,dijon,breadcrumbs..mix. Add 2 or more oz. crab mix to ea. filet and roll up. Place in roasting pan, bake 20-30- mi. in pre-heated (350) oven. Place fish on platter and top with Sauce. 
Sauce = reduce 1/2 cup white wine, add 1 cup heavy cream until stirring till thick, add 1 stick butter a little at a time while stirring, stir in juice 1/2 lemon.


----------



## Buffalo96 (Dec 23, 2006)

Some of the smaller ones can be pan fried whole after they are gutted. Just gotta be careful with the bones.

Try House Autry Seafood Breader and Spicy Breader mix. Great on bluefish and drum.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

to filet you go down the one side in the middle and slowly cut along both sides of its spine and work your way out


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

split him down the middle of the brown side and fillet just don't cut the fillet off the body at the fin, fill the cavity with crab meat roll the fillets back over little lemon and butter and back away.


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

Loads of *flounder recipes here.*

this is a classic:

*Southern Fried Flounder II*

2 lb flounder fillets
½ cup cornmeal
½ cup flour
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. paprika
veggie oil

Combine cornmeal, flour, salt and paprika. Roll fish in cornmeal mixture. Place fish in a heavy skillet with 1/2 inch of oil, hot but not smoking. Fry (at around 365 degree heat) for 4 minutes until golden brown. Turn carefully and cook 2 minutes longer. Drain on paper towels. Serves 5-6.

then there is this:

* Flounder Au Gratin*

2 lbs flounder fillets
½ small onion, chopped
3 tablespoons celery, chopped
3 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 cup milk
½ cup grated cheddar cheese
dash salt and pepper
flour

Preheat oven to 450 degrees. Melt butter in stove top pan.

Place lemon juice and 1 tablespoon melted butter in shallow baking pan. Add fillets, and place onion, celery, and salt and pepper over top. Bake 10 minutes.

Meanwhile, in stove top pan add milk to melted butter. Heat on medium (not to boiling), then place on low heat and gradually stir in enough flour to thicken (to desired consistency). Add cheese and keep on heat until cheese is melted.

Pour cheese sauce over fish and bake an additional 12 to 15 minutes. Serves 4-5.

many more, flounder are great. just don't overcook them!


----------

